# S&P 500 has its highest close in 4 years



## Chris

The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.

The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009. 

With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post


----------



## occupied

Chris said:


> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post



Great, can't help but wonder where and when the next bubble will pop.


----------



## Trajan

excellent ,  P&G just announced a layoff and a re-org.  I am in the chips!!!!!

the 1% rides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris

occupied said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, can't help but wonder where and when the next bubble will pop.
Click to expand...


Gold.


----------



## occupied

Chris said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great, can't help but wonder where and when the next bubble will pop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gold.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, the terrified gold market, that has been hyped to insane levels hasn't it?


----------



## Chris

occupied said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, can't help but wonder where and when the next bubble will pop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the terrified gold market, that has been hyped to insane levels hasn't it?
Click to expand...


It's obvious. 

Thanks, Glenn Beck.


----------



## BreezeWood

The markets seem to be in a Twilight zone - neither up nor down - probably soon to trend downward (Oil).

... they have proven recovery is possible if only temporary.


----------



## Ernie S.

I got in 2 years ago this month. Bought more in January at $1590. I did sell some silver though. I'm good. Thanks


----------



## Listening

Isn't it great that the market is so robust in spite of our sitting Idiot-In-Chief.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

That's great Chris, so we should be able to put our Social Security into US Equities, right?


----------



## Ernie S.

Sorry our Social Security is paying interest to China.


----------



## whitehall

You really have to wonder about the pi-polar relationship the left has with the private sector. You have the "occupy" movement and the hatred of Wall Street and the promotion of socialism and then they turn around on a dime and celebrate when the S&P struggles to get to where it was during the Bush administration.


----------



## Listening

whitehall said:


> You really have to wonder about the pi-polar relationship the left has with the private sector. You have the "occupy" movement and the hatred of Wall Street and the promotion of socialism and then they turn around on a dime and celebrate when the S&P struggles to get to where it was during the Bush administration.



What's to wonder about ?

They are a bunch of whiney unprincipled lemmings who run from place to place looking for the next insect sandwich.

I enjoy watching Al NotSoSharpton on MSNBC.  It's a real testament (pardon the pun there reverend with a girlfriend) to just how bad things are.  His show does not even pretend to be smart.  He just pulls on ass kissing guest after ass kissing guess and they give each other electronic oral excitement for 60 minutes.  The commercials are the smartest thing about the show.

So no....there is nothing to wonder about.


----------



## Toro

CrusaderFrank said:


> That's great Chris, so we should be able to put our Social Security into US Equities, right?



Yes.

It would clear up our funding problem.


----------



## Toro

Ernie S. said:


> Sorry our Social Security is paying interest to China.



Wh...wut?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great Chris, so we should be able to put our Social Security into US Equities, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It would clear up our funding problem.
Click to expand...


It would add 5% to the GDP Annually and keep us from the inevitable revolution once people realize the system really is broke


----------



## PredFan

So Wall Street are friends of the left now?


----------



## Old Rocks

Listening said:


> Isn't it great that the market is so robust in spite of our sitting Idiot-In-Chief.



If it had done poorly, it would have been 'because of', no matter what the external factors. Now that it has done well, it is 'in spite of', no matter what the President has done.


----------



## Old Rocks

Toro said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry our Social Security is paying interest to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh...wut?
Click to expand...


Never mind, it's Ernie.


----------



## Old Rocks

CrusaderFrank said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great Chris, so we should be able to put our Social Security into US Equities, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It would clear up our funding problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would add 5% to the GDP Annually and keep us from the inevitable revolution once people realize the system really is broke
Click to expand...


Ah, Frankie Boy, the poster child 'Conservative'. Hoping for bad times for us all, then a Civil War. Such wonderful ambitions for his fellow American Citizens.


----------



## Rocko

Chris said:


> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post



Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## rightwinger

PredFan said:


> So Wall Street are friends of the left now?



They were never enemies but they did fuck up the economy pretty bad

Since then the evil left has increased oversight to ensure we don't get unchecked speculation like we had before.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PredFan said:


> So Wall Street are friends of the left now?



Doublethink, my friend. Doublethink.

Unemployment stimulates the economy

Doublethink


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Old Rocks said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It would clear up our funding problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would add 5% to the GDP Annually and keep us from the inevitable revolution once people realize the system really is broke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, Frankie Boy, the poster child 'Conservative'. Hoping for bad times for us all, then a Civil War. Such wonderful ambitions for his fellow American Citizens.
Click to expand...


In August, Obama admitted there were no assets to sell in the "Trust Fund" he had to borrow to pay current obligations.

That's insolvent

That's a bankrupt.


----------



## rightwinger

Barry44sucks said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
Click to expand...


Bull shit. If there is money to be made in the stock market, people will invest in the stock market. A 4% change in a capital gains tax will not change that


----------



## Old Rocks

Barry44sucks said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
Click to expand...


LOL.  1950's, one of the greatest expansionary periods in our nations history. What was the tax rates on the wealthy then? Did that keep us from doing one of the greatest infrastructure projects in history, the Interstate Highway System? 

You mindless sheep know so little of the real history of this nation that you will buy into any lie that the Obese Junkie and the rest of the rightwingnut noise machine creates.


----------



## Ernie S.

Old Rocks said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry our Social Security is paying interest to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh...wut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind, it's Ernie.
Click to expand...


You SS contributions go into the general fund, fool and part of that pays loan interest. A thinking person would see that.

But it's just Old Rocks in the head.


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit. If there is money to be made in the stock market, people will invest in the stock market. A 4% change in a capital gains tax will not change that
Click to expand...


Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit. If there is money to be made in the stock market, people will invest in the stock market. A 4% change in a capital gains tax will not change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.
Click to expand...


They can't think, you expect them to count?


----------



## BreezeWood

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit. If there is money to be made in the stock market, people will invest in the stock market. A 4% change in a capital gains tax will not change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.
Click to expand...


Only after making over 200K - just stop at 199K and be happy - if you do not want to pay a little extra after that ...


----------



## uscitizen

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit. If there is money to be made in the stock market, people will invest in the stock market. A 4% change in a capital gains tax will not change that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.
Click to expand...


Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Democrat Mindless Zombies 2012 "...to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them"


----------



## Rocko

uscitizen said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit. If there is money to be made in the stock market, people will invest in the stock market. A 4% change in a capital gains tax will not change that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
Click to expand...


Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??


----------



## uscitizen

Barry44sucks said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
Click to expand...


Halfing cap gains taxes helped lead to this mess we are in now.
We need responsible long term investing, not day trading and casino style wall street.

Cap gains taxes should be on a sliding scale.
If the gain was from assets held less than 30 days the tax should be 50%.
And sliding down a scale to a low rate when held for more than a year.


----------



## rightwinger

Barry44sucks said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where you getting 4% from? He wannted to take it from 15% to 28%, thats almost double. As an investor if they want me to twice as much in taxes, its not worth it for me to invest. I know many feel that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
Click to expand...


Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?

Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?

Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????


----------



## Rocko

uscitizen said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Halfing cap gains taxes helped lead to this mess we are in now.
> We need responsible long term investing, not day trading and casino style wall street.
Click to expand...


Now you're saying lowering capital gains tax got us in this mess???
I'd love for you to explain to me how.


----------



## uscitizen

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
Click to expand...


Because that 40K worker cannot afford to rent congress persons.
aka lobbyists.


----------



## Rocko

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
Click to expand...


investing fuels growth which fuels jobs. You guys want investing too, but you want government to invest with our money. Conservatives believe we have better results when the private sector is doing the investing with thier own money.


----------



## paulitician

Another OWS/Obama-Bot boasting about increased Wall Street profits. Wall Street is good now. Guess they got rebooted. And how convenient, just in time for the Election.


----------



## uscitizen

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> investing fuels growth which fuels jobs. You guys want investing too, but you want government to invest with our money. Conservatives believe we have better results when the private sector is doing the investing with thier own money.
Click to expand...


Yeah investments fuel job growth in China and such offshore place, not so much here.

Cap gains from offshore ventures should be taxed at 30%.
on shore gains taxed at a lower rate.


----------



## Rocko

uscitizen said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> investing fuels growth which fuels jobs. You guys want investing too, but you want government to invest with our money. Conservatives believe we have better results when the private sector is doing the investing with thier own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah investments fuel job growth in China and such offshore place, not so much here.
> 
> Cap gains from offshore ventures should be taxed at 30%.
> 
> on shore gains taxed at a lower rate.
Click to expand...


I agree with the second you said.


----------



## Trajan

PredFan said:


> So Wall Street are friends of the left now?



as long as they can spin it that way


----------



## Trajan

uscitizen said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> investing fuels growth which fuels jobs. You guys want investing too, but you want government to invest with our money. Conservatives believe we have better results when the private sector is doing the investing with thier own money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah investments fuel job growth in China and such offshore place, not so much here.
> 
> Cap gains from offshore ventures should be taxed at 30%.
> on shore gains taxed at a lower rate.
Click to expand...




> Cap gains from offshore ventures should be taxed at 30%.



really? why?


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
Click to expand...


this question has been asked and answered 100 times...how many more times  do you need to see it? 

the  money has been taxed at the income rate already, then it is taxed again, at the 15% cap gain rate...thats not enough?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Chris said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, the terrified gold market, that has been hyped to insane levels hasn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious.
> 
> Thanks, Glenn Beck.
Click to expand...


Actually, you've got it backwards (no surprise). The dollar is in a bubble, precious metals are reacting, unless secondary sales have been pumping up the price of gold since the early 70s.

Backwards, I tell ya. But no matter, pull out of gold and get more FRNs on hand...then get ready for the big surprise.


----------



## rightwinger

Barry44sucks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> investing fuels growth which fuels jobs. You guys want investing too, but you want government to invest with our money. Conservatives believe we have better results when the private sector is doing the investing with thier own money.
Click to expand...


Where have I heard that before?

Oh yea...we used to call it trickle down. Push money at the top levels and watch it trickle down to the workers in more jobs and higher pay

Guess what happened?  They sent the jobs to China and froze pay while they pocketed the extra money


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
Click to expand...


Investments make the world go round


----------



## uscitizen

Trajan said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> investing fuels growth which fuels jobs. You guys want investing too, but you want government to invest with our money. Conservatives believe we have better results when the private sector is doing the investing with thier own money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah investments fuel job growth in China and such offshore place, not so much here.
> 
> Cap gains from offshore ventures should be taxed at 30%.
> on shore gains taxed at a lower rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cap gains from offshore ventures should be taxed at 30%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? why?
Click to expand...

'
To promote growth in the USA not in China.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Can't help but think that were Bush president right now this would be used as a negative by the left.


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this question has been asked and answered 100 times...how many more times  do you need to see it?
> 
> the  money has been taxed at the income rate already, then it is taxed again, at the 15% cap gain rate...thats not enough?
Click to expand...


The principle has been taxed, not the added profit


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Investments make the world go round
Click to expand...


Labor makes it go round faster


----------



## Listening

rightwinger said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep no one invested back when the tax rate was that high before did they?
> Ohh wait we had a good economy and employment then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
Click to expand...


We've already been through this....MR pays a lot more than 15% before he ever sees his money.

Some lies are just to good to give up.


----------



## rightwinger

Listening said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've already been through this....MR pays a lot more than 15% before he ever sees his money.
> 
> Some lies are just to good to give up.
Click to expand...


Sure he does..

Off shore in the Cayman Islands


----------



## Trajan

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think doubling the capital gains tax,  possibly in some strange cosmic universe, would discourage investors from investing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this question has been asked and answered 100 times...how many more times  do you need to see it?
> 
> the  money has been taxed at the corporate income rate already, then it is taxed again, at the 15% cap gain rate...thats not enough?
> 
> 
> here lets take little ole me, we just did our taxes and my wife had some stock grants via restricted stock options ( RSU's)  which had vested, as in they are now her property.
> 
> 
> here is the tax we paid, up front, to take possession of every share-
> 
> 
> 
> Federal  25.00
> Medicare 1.45
> Social sec. 4.20
> Cali. State  10.23
> Cali sate disability ins. 1.20
> 
> Total= 42.08%
> 
> 
> now, if we sell the share or shares of stock, we pay a cap gain rate of 15% on ever penny of gain as well ....... if we paid tax on the RSU grant price of $60 a share and we hold on to it  and wait, and it hits say $80, we pay another 15% tax rate  on the $20 ( if thats the rate at the time) when we actually sell it. see how that works?
> 
> 
> Now remember, in order for the co. to make that stock grant they had to have made a profit where in they paid the corp. tax rate of 35% when the closed their books for the year.
> A portion of the proceeds, of the after tax [Ii]ncome/profit[/I] for that co. was then provided via RSU's to its employees...
> 
> 
> so tell me , anyone, how many times was that money taxed?
> 
> warren buffett as he characterizes this issue is, simply- full of crap.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

So Wall Street isn't 'Evil?' Ok. Guess the OWS/Obama-Bots got rebooted. Now Wall Street profits are 'Good.' Nutter Bots are funny huh?


----------



## Ravi

The Standard & Poors 500 Index advanced to the highest level since June 2008 amid better-than- estimated consumer sentiment and home sales reports.

S&P 500 rises to highest level since 2008


----------



## JoeB131

Okay. And what good does that do the rest of us?


----------



## Rocko

even though this was already discussed ad nauseam today. What exactly did he do?


----------



## Conservative

Ravi said:


> The Standard & Poors 500 Index advanced to the highest level since June 2008 amid better-than- estimated consumer sentiment and home sales reports.
> 
> S&P 500 rises to highest level since 2008



what specific policy of Obama's caused this? Link please.


----------



## Peach

JoeB131 said:


> Okay. And what good does that do the rest of us?


It shows an improving economy. SLOWLY though.


----------



## Rocko




----------



## CaughtInTheMid

Barry44sucks said:


> even though this was already discussed ad nauseam today. What exactly did he do?



i think that, when the market goes down, some people blame the president. so the other side always takes the opportunity, when the market goes up, to give credit to the pres. it's all just a game but it's fun to watch. partisans gotta take credit/place blame. it's what they're experts at.


----------



## Paulie

Rav you sly devil you!


----------



## Rocko

Paulie said:


> Rav you sly devil you!



everyone knows he's just baiting.


----------



## Paulie

Barry44sucks said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rav you sly devil you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone knows he's just baiting.
Click to expand...


Everyone doesn't.  They fall for it everytime.

Rav's a female, too.


----------



## Rocko

Paulie said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rav you sly devil you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone knows he's just baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone doesn't.  They fall for it everytime.
> 
> Rav's a female, too.
Click to expand...


Well nobody fell for it this time. 

I know, I was baiting too.


----------



## Paulie

Barry44sucks said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> everyone knows he's just baiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone doesn't.  They fall for it everytime.
> 
> Rav's a female, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well nobody fell for it this time.
> 
> I know, I was baiting too.
Click to expand...


Yeah they did.  Conservative swallowed it hook, line, and sinker.  He even asked for a link, which is pretty much the ultimate fail here.


----------



## Trajan

merged


----------



## Rozman

Listening said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have to wonder about the pi-polar relationship the left has with the private sector. You have the "occupy" movement and the hatred of Wall Street and the promotion of socialism and then they turn around on a dime and celebrate when the S&P struggles to get to where it was during the Bush administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to wonder about ?
> 
> They are a bunch of whiney unprincipled lemmings who run from place to place looking for the next insect sandwich.
> 
> I enjoy watching Al NotSoSharpton on MSNBC.  It's a real testament (pardon the pun there reverend with a girlfriend) to just how bad things are.  His show does not even pretend to be smart.  He just pulls on ass kissing guest after ass kissing guess and they give each other electronic oral excitement for 60 minutes.  The commercials are the smartest thing about the show.
> 
> So no....there is nothing to wonder about.
Click to expand...


No original thoughts on the Rev's show.
He replays video clips that Chris Mathews comments on 
in the 5 PM hr or from Mathews show the day before.
Al Sharpton then runs these clips all week.
Last night the Rev was running the video of Obama 
singing Al Green again...

He stumbles through his show every night...
And he's reading it off the monitor.
MSNBC gave two other people shows there recently
just more Obama fluffers and not one bit of original thought.
They are just there to advance the Democrat party line.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## Trajan

asi hes responsible for the DJI hitting 13K but NOT for high gas prices...... slobbering simps....


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> asi hes responsible for the DJI hitting 13K but NOT for high gas prices...... slobbering simps....



Just another indicator that the economy is recovering...

You know.......Bad news


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> asi hes responsible for the DJI hitting 13K but NOT for high gas prices...... slobbering simps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another indicator that the economy is recovering...
> 
> You know.......Bad news
Click to expand...


the hi gas prices? ok, lets try this- please post a NY Times article saying so during gas spikes of the bush admin......

I'll wait..


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> asi hes responsible for the DJI hitting 13K but NOT for high gas prices...... slobbering simps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another indicator that the economy is recovering...
> 
> You know.......Bad news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the hi gas prices? ok, lets try this- please post a NY Times article saying so during gas spikes of the bush admin......
> 
> I'll wait..
Click to expand...


Let's look at those high gas prices......

By me they are up 50 cents a gallon this year....a bitch isn't it?
I buy ten gallons of gas a week. It is costing me an extra $5

Bringing me to my knees


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another indicator that the economy is recovering...
> 
> You know.......Bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hi gas prices? ok, lets try this- please post a NY Times article saying so during gas spikes of the bush admin......
> 
> I'll wait..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's look at those high gas prices......
> 
> By me they are up 50 cents a gallon this year....a bitch isn't it?
> I buy ten gallons of gas a week. It is costing me an extra $5
> 
> Bringing me to my knees
Click to expand...


oh so theres another reason you are on your knees besides pleasuring obama? 

show me where in bush got the same treatment you want  obama to be given......


----------



## Too Tall

Chris said:


> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post



The Dow Jones Industrial Average will be "psychologically significant" when it hits 14,167.  That was the high on Oct 9, 2007.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives value investment dollars over labor dollars?
> 
> Why should $40,000 made from moving money from one place to another be taxed at a lower rate than $40,000 made working in a sewer?
> 
> Why does Mitt Romney pay less than 15% on his income while a family struggling to get by pays 24% ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investments make the world go round
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Labor makes it go round faster
Click to expand...


Labor is a Marxist concept


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investments make the world go round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labor makes it go round faster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Labor is a Marxist concept
Click to expand...


Yea....what do conservatives know about working?


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hi gas prices? ok, lets try this- please post a NY Times article saying so during gas spikes of the bush admin......
> 
> I'll wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at those high gas prices......
> 
> By me they are up 50 cents a gallon this year....a bitch isn't it?
> I buy ten gallons of gas a week. It is costing me an extra $5
> 
> Bringing me to my knees
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh so theres another reason you are on your knees besides pleasuring obama?
> 
> show me where in bush got the same treatment you want  obama to be given......
Click to expand...


Who is Bush?

I thought we weren't supposed to bring up BOOOOOOOSH?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labor makes it go round faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Labor is a Marxist concept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea....what do conservatives know about working?
Click to expand...


Your system has a 100% guaranteed Failed rate. 

Congrats.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Labor is a Marxist concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea....what do conservatives know about working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your system has a 100% guaranteed Failed rate.
> 
> Congrats.
Click to expand...


Oh...excuse me

I forgot about the successes of trickle down


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average will be "psychologically significant" when it hits 14,167.  That was the high on Oct 9, 2007.
Click to expand...


If the President campaigns on the market being up 5000 points since his election......is that "psychologically significant"?


----------



## Too Tall

Old Rocks said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be because Obama  doubled the capital gains tax...wait, he couldn't get that done, and if he did, the stock market would have gone to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  1950's, one of the greatest expansionary periods in our nations history. What was the tax rates on the wealthy then? Did that keep us from doing one of the greatest infrastructure projects in history, the Interstate Highway System?
> 
> You mindless sheep know so little of the real history of this nation that you will buy into any lie that the Obese Junkie and the rest of the rightwingnut noise machine creates.
Click to expand...


Here is a bit of history for someone who doesn't know who paid for the Interstate Highway system.  Hint:  It wasn't the tax rates on the wealthy!  



> The Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956, popularly known as the National Interstate and Defense Highways Act (Public Law 84-627), was enacted on June 29, 1956, when Dwight D. Eisenhower signed the bill into law. With an original authorization of 25 billion dollars for the construction of 41,000 miles (66,000 km) of the Interstate Highway System supposedly over a 20-year period, it was the largest public works project in American history through that time.[1]
> 
> The money for the Interstate Highway and Defense Highways was handled in a Highway Trust Fund that paid for 90 percent of highway construction costs with the states required to pay the remaining 10 percent. *It was expected that the money would be generated through new taxes on fuel, automobiles, trucks, and tires. As a matter of practice, the Federal portion of the cost of the Interstate Highway System has been paid for by taxes on gasoline and diesel fuel.*



I would add this from Ike>  





> Eisenhower argued for the highways *for the purpose of national defense*. In the event of a ground invasion by a foreign power, the U.S. Army would need good highways to be able to transport troops across the country efficiently. Following completion of the highways the cross-country journey that took the convoy two months in 1919 was cut down to two weeks.


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average will be "psychologically significant" when it hits 14,167.  That was the high on Oct 9, 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the President campaigns on the market being up 5000 points since his election......is that "psychologically significant"?
Click to expand...


The market is up in spite of, not because of Obama's policies.


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average will be "psychologically significant" when it hits 14,167.  That was the high on Oct 9, 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the President campaigns on the market being up 5000 points since his election......is that "psychologically significant"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The market is up in spite of, not because of Obama's policies.
Click to expand...


Oh I forgot....the economy is failing


----------



## rightwinger

Too Tall said:


> I would add this from Ike>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisenhower argued for the highways *for the purpose of national defense*. In the event of a ground invasion by a foreign power, the U.S. Army would need good highways to be able to transport troops across the country efficiently. Following completion of the highways the cross-country journey that took the convoy two months in 1919 was cut down to two weeks.
Click to expand...


People don't realize the interstate highway system wasn't built so they could get to Aunt Elsies house quickly over Thanksgiving

At the time it was not a question of if we would be nuclear attacked but when. We needed a way to quickly move troops and supplies to areas that were hit by nuclear attacks


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look at those high gas prices......
> 
> By me they are up 50 cents a gallon this year....a bitch isn't it?
> I buy ten gallons of gas a week. It is costing me an extra $5
> 
> Bringing me to my knees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh so theres another reason you are on your knees besides pleasuring obama?
> 
> show me where in bush got the same treatment you want  obama to be given......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is Bush?
> 
> I thought we weren't supposed to bring up BOOOOOOOSH?
Click to expand...


deflection noted, wipe your chin grandpa...


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh so theres another reason you are on your knees besides pleasuring obama?
> 
> show me where in bush got the same treatment you want  obama to be given......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Bush?
> 
> I thought we weren't supposed to bring up BOOOOOOOSH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deflection noted, wipe your chin grandpa...
Click to expand...


You still sore about the way Liberals treated BOOOOOOOSH?

Just because he...

Diverted the War on Terror so he could attack Iraq?
Openly engaged in Torture?
Ignored the suffering of people after Katrina?
Stood on denial as the economy crashed around him?
Oh yea........for the first time in history we saw $4 gas


----------



## Chris

GDP has been growing since 2009.
The stock market has doubled since 2009.
Americans net worth is up $9 trillion dollars since 2009.
3.7 million private sector jobs have been created since 2009.
Auto sales are up.
Retail sales are up.
Home are up.
Unemployment is down. 
GM was saved, and is now the number one automaker in the world.
Obama has done a good job.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea....what do conservatives know about working?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your system has a 100% guaranteed Failed rate.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...excuse me
> 
> I forgot about the successes of trickle down
Click to expand...


Launched the longest peacetime expansion, revitalized the US economy and defeated the USSR.

I'll take that any day of the week


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Chris said:


> The nations benchmark stock index closed at its highest level in nearly four years Friday, marking a milestone in the long, slow climb from recession that could help recalibrate a presidential campaign dominated by the economy.
> 
> The S&P 500-stock index closed at 1,365.74, its highest level since June 2008, when the nation was on the brink of the financial collapse that triggered the most severe recession since the Great Depression. The Dow Jones industrial average also topped 13,000 early Friday before closing at 12,982.95. The Dow hasnt closed above the psychologically signifcant 13,000 level since May 2008, and hit a low of 6,547 on March 9, 2009.
> 
> With rising stocks can go political fortunes - The Washington Post



"Long slow climb" ???? 
WTF are you talking about?
2009 was the fastest growth market in the history of the DOW.
This is the fastest bubble in the history of the DOW.
Shows what you know. Or what your twitter told you.


----------



## editec

Not a CLUE if this WALL STREET recovery is the real thing or just a passing phase.

But whatever it is, if it continues, that recovery serves Obama rather well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

editec said:


> Not a CLUE if this WALL STREET recovery is the real thing or just a passing phase.
> 
> But whatever it is, if it continues, that recovery serves Obama rather well.



You bet.
And BTW - the DOW recovery is such a farce that is is beyond insanity. Smart investors everywhere pulled out quite awhile back or moved their investments to more stable stocks.
The only people who point to the DOW as a good thing are people who want to tie it to the President.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your system has a 100% guaranteed Failed rate.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...excuse me
> 
> I forgot about the successes of trickle down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Launched the longest peacetime expansion, revitalized the US economy and defeated the USSR.
> 
> I'll take that any day of the week
Click to expand...


All financed by tripling the national debt. But we won't allow Obama to do that will we?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...excuse me
> 
> I forgot about the successes of trickle down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launched the longest peacetime expansion, revitalized the US economy and defeated the USSR.
> 
> I'll take that any day of the week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All financed by tripling the national debt. But we won't allow Obama to do that will we?
Click to expand...


Obama Deficits are bigger than any Reagan budget.

One Obama Deficit > All of Reagan's

Face it, your boy is the biggest Democratic fuck up since FDR

Reagan had a Democrat controlled Congress that lied to his face and said they would reduce spending

Reagan asked for but never received a line item veto


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Launched the longest peacetime expansion, revitalized the US economy and defeated the USSR.
> 
> I'll take that any day of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All financed by tripling the national debt. But we won't allow Obama to do that will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama Deficits are bigger than any Reagan budget.
> 
> One Obama Deficit > All of Reagan's
> 
> Face it, your boy is the biggest Democratic fuck up since FDR
> 
> Reagan had a Democrat controlled Congress that lied to his face and said they would reduce spending
> 
> Reagan asked for but never received a line item veto
Click to expand...


Yea.....30 years will do that

How did Reagans deficit compare to 1950s deficit?


----------



## Chris

Contraception and debt is all the Republicans have left.

The Obama budget deficits originated during the Bush presidency... 

1. Tax cuts 2001-2002 (4 trillion over 10 years) 
2. Prescription drug benefits (1 trillion over 10 years) 
3. Economic meltdown of 2008 ( 3 trillion and rising) 
4. Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan (2 trillion and winding down)


----------



## rightwinger

Chris said:


> Contraception and debt is all the Republicans have left.
> 
> The Obama budget deficits originated during the Bush presidency...
> 
> 1. Tax cuts 2001-2002 (4 trillion over 10 years)
> 2. Prescription drug benefits (1 trillion over 10 years)
> 3. Economic meltdown of 2008 ( 3 trillion and rising)
> 4. Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan (2 trillion and winding down)



And yet they attribute the entire $15 trillion debt to Obama


----------



## Too Tall

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Bush?
> 
> I thought we weren't supposed to bring up BOOOOOOOSH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deflection noted, wipe your chin grandpa...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still sore about the way Liberals treated BOOOOOOOSH?
> 
> Just because he...
> 
> Diverted the War on Terror so he could attack Iraq?
> *
> Attacked Iraq with the approval of Congress, that included MOST Democrat votes, and a United Nations Security Council Resolution 1441  adopted unanimously by the United Nations. *
> 
> Openly engaged in Torture?
> 
> *Allowed a few instances of water boarding on high level subjects that produced information that saved hundreds, or maybe thousands of lives.  Some un-American wusses called it torture.*
> 
> Ignored the suffering of people after Katrina?
> 
> *The economic effects of Hurricane Katrina, which hit Louisiana, Texas and Mississippi in late August 2005, were far-reaching. As of April 2006, the Bush Administration has sought $105 billion for repairs and reconstruction in the region, making it the costliest natural disaster in US history.*
> 
> Stood on denial as the economy crashed around him.
> *
> The Bush Admin and Senator McCain warned repeatedly about Fanny Mae and Freddy Mac and what thus became the 2008 financial crisis -- starting in 2002 (and actually even earlier -- in the Clinton and Carter White Houses. Democrats resisted and kept to their party line, extending loans to people *
> 
> Oh yea........for the first time in history we saw $4 gas
Click to expand...

*
When the gas price was high during the Bush administration it was said that he was lining his oil buddies pockets. What will be said about Obama when the gas goes back up?  Of course when Bush left office, he left Obama with gas prices at $1.84.*


----------



## Chris

Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 8 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 22 straight months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Dot Com

The rich are getting richer. Isn't that what conservati$m is all about


----------



## Outback

Dot Com said:


> The rich are getting richer. Isn't that what conservati$m is all about



The envious are getting more envious.  I remember studying the European progression from socialism to war.  Why does Europe continue the socialist failure to wars.  We don't.  Canada doesn't.  Why is the US following Europe into it?


----------



## rightwinger

Outback said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rich are getting richer. Isn't that what conservati$m is all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The envious are getting more envious.  I remember studying the European progression from socialism to war.  Why does Europe continue the socialist failure to wars.  We don't.  Canada doesn't.  Why is the US following Europe into it?
Click to expand...


Europe did not follow socialism to war....it followed social injustice to war. The haves and the have nots. Exploit the struggling people and tell them the reason for their woes


----------



## Too Tall

The Obama budget deficits originated during the Bush presidency... 1. Tax cuts 2001-2002 (4 trillion over 10 years)  

*According to the White House's Office of Management and Budget, during his eight fiscal years, Bush ran up a total of $3.283 trillion in deficit spending (p. 22). In his first two fiscal years, Obama will run up a total of $2.826 trillion in deficit spending ($1.294 trillion in 2010, an estimated $1.267 trillion in 2011 (p. 23), and the $265 billion in "stimulus" money that was spent in 2009). Thus, Bush ran up an average of $410 billion in deficit spending per year, while Obama is running up an average of $1.413 trillion in deficit spending per year  or $1.003 trillion a year more than Bush. President Barack Obama expects the federal budget deficit to reach $1.33 trillion this fiscal year(2012).*

*And, we still have the "Bush tax cuts" three years into the Obama regime.*

2. Prescription drug benefits (1 trillion over 10 years)

*Obama care increased the coverage of Part D, and will increase the cost to the government as it is phased in.*

3. Economic meltdown of 2008 ( 3 trillion and rising) 

*Selling houses to those who can't pay for them does that.*

4. Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan (2 trillion and winding down)

*Obama tripled the number of troops in Afghanistan, but he did follow the Bush agreement with the Iraq government and pull the troops out of Iraq. (and take credit for it) Too bad his lack of negotiating skills didn't allow some troops to stay and help restore order after all of the lives and treasure we spent.*


----------



## Chris

More bad news for Republicans....

The Dow just passed 13,000.


----------



## Mr. H.

Chris said:


> More bad news for Republicans....
> 
> The Dow just passed 13,000.



The bad news is voters will interpret this as an indication of Obama's leadership qualities.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Chris said:


> More bad news for Republicans....
> 
> The Dow just passed 13,000.



So Bush was right to want to allow for partial privatization of Social Security


----------



## fdsgrs




----------



## fdsgrs

more than words


----------



## Listening

Chris said:


> Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 8 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 22 straight months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.
> 
> Obama has done a very good job.



Yes, that jives with the fact that on Feb 1st, 2013, he won't be the POTUS anymore.

It is unfortunate that whatever experimentation was done on you left you unable to have original thoughts.

There was no 'Great Depression" in the offing.  It never would have happened.  Obama didn't save us from anything but the recovery.

He played favorites outside the fundamental premise of government and the law.  GM is was just a bribe to the unions.

His health care bill is about to wind up in the ash can.

GDP is sluggish...growth means nothing if it isn't enough.

Unemployment is worse than it's ever been since the 30's.  What's worse is they way the lie about it.

He did get Bin Laden....

He did get Kadafi....

Bush got Hussein (so what ?).

Obama has been an abysmal leader and it shows in the way the young people feel he has let them down.  

He's toast in November.


----------



## Listening

CrusaderFrank said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bad news for Republicans....
> 
> The Dow just passed 13,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Bush was right to want to allow for partial privatization of Social Security
Click to expand...


Of course he was.

But Chris and Co. will never admit it.


----------

